# 1969 Goat restoration



## gubby (Sep 24, 2014)

:erm:Can someone please tell me what year (s), models, and brands have interchangeable frames/chassis with my 1969 Goat? Then can someone please direct me to where I can one in good to very good condition? Thank You


----------

